# English TV for Dubai-



## badmelvin (Oct 11, 2008)

I saw this last week on another Expat site and gave it a try. It was absolutely free to join and it works as they described it (really cool actually!) I asked the company when the beta test will end i.e. the free trial period and they said is extended another week because they simply didnt have enough testers. 
Anyway IMHO, its something no expat should really be without... enjoy!



500+ Beta testers needed for internet TV network 

3click.tv, a leading internet media provider is looking for beta testers for a new Broadband TV service. 3click.tv features first run programs like Heroes, Sopranos, 24, and other British and American programs in an ad free environment with theatre quality audio and video. Additionally iPhone 3g, XBox360 and Playstation3 users have full support for their devices and even Mac users can take advantage of this service. 

3click.tv is a competitive alternative to traditional satellite or cable provider with a global reach and an enormous library that’s growing daily.
Testing server load limits, navigation and functionality will be conducted by 3click.TVs' staff during a seven day test to be concluding on Saturday October 18th. 

Requirements for beta testing are-

Please be fluent in English 
View as much as the content as possible during the test period. 
Navigate the site, TV guide and show index and make notations of any non-working features. 
You will be asked to fill out a 10 point questionnaire on your experience and how you would make improvements. 
Residents of Asia Europe and the Middle East preferred but not required. 

Due to the large number of testers needed financial compensation will be limited, however all person participating in the test will receive the service free of charge during the test and will have the opportunity to purchase the service at a discounted rate in the coming days. Once testing is complete the broadband internet service will be released to the public Worldwide.

If you would like to take part in shaping development of the webs best internet television provider please visit 3click.tv online television series subscription TV on demand and register as a beta tester.
Additionally we are seeking sales and reseller affiliates, inquires can me made from our website. 

Related link www . 3click.tv


----------

